# Daily Beast Reporter Ditches Uber Driver After Being Harassed at Rest Stop



## ChinatownJake

http://observer.com/2016/07/daily-b...ber-driver-after-being-harassed-at-rest-stop/


----------



## SEAL Team 5

ChinatownJake said:


> http://observer.com/2016/07/daily-b...ber-driver-after-being-harassed-at-rest-stop/


Sounds like racism to me on the part of the reporter. The driver was just complimenting her in Ebonics. And she claims to be a Democrat. "You're a fine white woman", is just a polite way to say hello. The reporter generalized the comment into a sexual harassment remark and she felt uncomfortable. Man, this has to be one of the most politically correct posts.


----------



## ChinatownJake

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Sounds like racism to me on the part of the reporter. The driver was just complimenting her in Ebonics.


Don't think you can blame this one on the Pax, Olivia Nuzzi. Especially since she gave the driver the chance to correct himself, or apologize, when she said "Excuse me?" Instead, he restated the inappropriate remark.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

ChinatownJake said:


> Don't think you can blame this one on the Pax, Olivia Nuzzi. Especially since she gave the driver the chance to correct himself, or apologize, when she said "Excuse me?" Instead, he restated the inappropriate remark.


That's Ebonics, years ago there was a congressman (can't recall his name) that wanted Ebonics taught in public schools. To you that statement is inappropriate, to others it's conversation. Listen to some of today's most popular rap songs. If you think that comment is inappropriate, wait till you hear some of the lyrics.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian

SEAL Team 5 said:


> That's Ebonics, years ago there was a congressman (can't recall his name) that wanted Ebonics taught in public schools.


Senator Bulworth?


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

I agree saying "You're fine" or "You're a fine white woman" are both inappropriate, especially if the trip isn't over...but dang, is that really sexual harrassment? I see no mention of the driver requesting a hookup or any pressure at all. Inappropriate? Yes. Creepy? Maybe. Harassment? No.


----------



## backstreets-trans

Sadly the guy probably lost his uber job over this. The comment sounds like a misplaced compliment and she effectively just got him fired. I hope he didn't buy a new car to do this gig.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I agree saying "You're fine" or "You're a fine white woman" are both inappropriate


Oh man brother, you need to hang out in the hood more. We'll get you listening to that gangsta rap so you can be more socially diverse. It's a way of life that is sad to say must be protected if we want to stay politically correct.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

ChinatownJake said:


> http://observer.com/2016/07/daily-b...ber-driver-after-being-harassed-at-rest-stop/


Welcome to our world (Uber "support").


----------



## uberdriverfornow

I'm on the fence whether he should lose his job over that comment. If it would have been a negative comment then obviously, but that comment should be grounds for a light suspension as being unprofessional.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I agree saying "You're fine" or "You're a fine white woman" are both inappropriate, especially if the trip isn't over...but dang, is that really sexual harrassment? I see no mention of the driver requesting a hookup or any pressure at all. Inappropriate? Yes. Creepy? Maybe. Harassment? No.


Yeah, it's basically a "just get out and tell him you're calling another uber and not to accept the ping."

That would teach him not to say things like that in future. You're at a store, so no big deal.


----------



## Beur

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I agree saying "You're fine" or "You're a fine white woman" are both inappropriate, especially if the trip isn't over...


So, if he had said it after the trip was over it would have been less inappropriate?

Some folks need to get out more and recognize a compliment when they receive one. The second thing is go out and meet people of different socioeconomic backgrounds and races. This insecure woman took a totally innocuous comment and turned it into some sort of threat.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

in some Muslim beliefs the woman would be severely punished for accepting a ride from a male other then a family member. If I remember correctly there was a woman who was incarcerated in her country because she "let herself get raped".


----------



## Slavic Riga

And to top it all she is employed by the 'Daily Beast'. Definition of 'Beast' -  'an unkind or cruel person'. 
*Its a Rest stop & he made the comment in good faith, after she offered him 'Water'.*
In some countries & Asian communities 'Water' when offered is considered to be 'A Life saver'.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

I told a passenger concerned that she didn't have enough time to get ready for the event she was attending and had to throw on a hat instead of doing her hair that she looked fantastic. Perhaps I should resign and report to jail.


----------



## elelegido

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Sounds like racism to me on the part of the reporter. The driver was just complimenting her in Ebonics. And she claims to be a Democrat. "You're a fine white woman", is just a polite way to say hello. The reporter generalized the comment into a sexual harassment remark and she felt uncomfortable. Man, this has to be one of the most politically correct posts.


In ebonics, "You're a fine looking white woman" would be: "Yo ****** y'all be a fine ass ****** ******, dayyum".

The driver was talking in English, but was simply incorrect; the woman is not fine looking.

He should be suspended though if he did say it; it's not professional.


----------



## wk1102

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I told a passenger concerned that she didn't have enough time to get ready for the event she was attending and had to throw on a hat instead of doing her hair that she looked fantastic. Perhaps I should resign and report to jail.


Don't forget to register a on the sexual predator list...


----------



## SEAL Team 5

elelegido said:


> In ebonics, "You're a fine looking white woman" would be: "Yo ****** y'all be a fine ass ****** ******, dayyum".
> 
> The driver was talking in English, but was simply incorrect; the woman is not fine looking.
> 
> He should be suspended though if he did say it; it's not professional.


Remember the 1980 movie Airplane? That scene with the two African Americans (politically correct) complaining to the flight attendant about the fish dinner, the flight attendant couldn't understand them. A passenger says "I speak jive". They put subtitles so we could understand. The one African American says "shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit" and the subtitle was "golly".


----------



## elelegido

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Remember the 1980 movie Airplane? That scene with the two African Americans (politically correct) complaining to the flight attendant about the fish dinner, the flight attendant couldn't understand them. A passenger says "I speak jive". They put subtitles so we could understand. The one African American says "shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit" and the subtitle was "golly".


Yeah, hilarious movie


----------



## Older Chauffeur

I would never say something like that to a woman I didn't know, but I'm old-school. OTOH, never having heard of her, I looked her up and have to agree with his assessment. "Gentlemen prefer blondes," and I've been married to one for over fifty years. 
Too bad that he may lose his Uber privileges over this misstep.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You're at a store, so no big deal.


They were not at a store, they were at a roadside rest area. In Maryland, most of the roadside rest areas have The Bastion of Our Democracy; one for the Ladies, one for the Gentlemen (I am not sure if Maryland cares which one you use or what you are if you say that you are). There is a bank of vending machines that have drinks and snacks. There are some benches and picnic tables.

There are two between Baltimore and the Delaware State Line that do have gasolene stations and a food court, but I understand that the Fourth Estater in question was south of Baltimore and north of Washington on I-95. If that is the case, there is only one roadside rest area there, it is as I described it in my first paragraph.


----------



## bingybingyfoo

Agree inappropriate, no comments including compliments regarding physical presence are welcome, assume it. She is trusting you (very literally) to be professional, so act like a professional, boys!
And if you must be personal, for everyone's sake wait until she is no longer depending on the professional service she pays for - when she can walk away, or else yes, you are potentially threatening now, and she is forced to weigh that.


----------



## Slavic Riga

bingybingyfoo said:


> Agree inappropriate, no comments including compliments regarding physical presence are welcome, assume it. She is trusting you (very literally) to be professional, so act like a professional, boys!
> And if you must be personal, for everyone's sake wait until she is no longer depending on the professional service she pays for - when she can walk away, or else yes, you are potentially threatening now, and she is forced to weigh that.


Agreed its an inappropriate comment but the heading says Harassment. Got to know & find out in what context the comment was made. Was it during a conversation or was it when the bottle of water was offered. 
Tomorrow a male gender could get a comment 'You are a fine gentlemen'. In todays world should it be considered as harassment. Is inappropriate comment considered as sexual harassment.
With all the Political correctness jargon, it becomes difficult to compliment anybody. Especially the female gender.


----------



## bingybingyfoo

I will admit not reading the article but agree I wouldn't call the quote on its face, harassment, just inappropriate. Agree as little as an "informative email from support" could be acceptable as a warning depending on other circumstances.


----------



## elelegido

bingybingyfoo said:


> I wouldn't call the quote on its face


k.....


----------



## Agent99

This woman has a history of past problems with at least one other Uber driver:

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...hat-if-it-s-sexual-harassment-by-drivers.html


----------



## Slavic Riga

Agent99 said:


> This woman has a history of past problems with at least one other Uber driver:
> 
> http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...hat-if-it-s-sexual-harassment-by-drivers.html


Thanks for posting the link. 
*It explains a lot about her. So this is not her first & will definitely not be her last.*


----------



## elelegido

Slavic Riga said:


> Thanks for posting the link.
> *It explains a lot about her. So this is not her first & will definitely not be her last.*


She's not facially pretty, but from her photos it looks like she does like to wear skin tight dresses to exhibit the shape of her breasts to all who care to have a look. That's going to earn her a lot of male attention.

That doesn't mean she's doing anything wrong though. She _should _be able to wear tight figure hugging outfits without getting unwanted male attention. Just like I _should _be able to leave my car unlocked, keys on the roof without it getting stolen. As they say, you pays your money and takes your choice.


----------



## Beur

Agent99 said:


> This woman has a history of past problems with at least one other Uber driver:
> 
> http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...hat-if-it-s-sexual-harassment-by-drivers.html


Like I said an insecure woman, she's probably hunting for a big Uber payday


----------



## tohunt4me

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Remember the 1980 movie Airplane? That scene with the two African Americans (politically correct) complaining to the flight attendant about the fish dinner, the flight attendant couldn't understand them. A passenger says "I speak jive". They put subtitles so we could understand. The one African American says "shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit" and the subtitle was "golly".


----------



## tohunt4me

Agent99 said:


> This woman has a history of past problems with at least one other Uber driver:
> 
> http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...hat-if-it-s-sexual-harassment-by-drivers.html


Is it possible ,that she is GOING OUT WITH THE INTENTION OF MANUFACTURING NEWS STORIES ?


----------



## uberdriverfornow

tohunt4me said:


> Is it possible ,that she is GOING OUT WITH THE INTENTION OF MANUFACTURING NEWS STORIES ?


This thought is now crossing my mind based on two strange insances.


----------



## Slavic Riga

tohunt4me said:


> Is it possible ,that she is GOING OUT WITH THE INTENTION OF MANUFACTURING NEWS STORIES ?


Lets not forget she was at the Democratic National Convention & had no story. So, she decides to *invent* a story by *framing* a Uber driver. Who has no voice, earns less than the minimum wage, cannot afford a lawyer & Uber as a company gives a P$$k about the driver but will *give her another $20.00 for future travel.
Unethical Company with unethical clientele.*


----------



## Slavic Riga

To: Older Chauffeur
Have noticed your post is deleted about your personal preference. Want to reply if you can post message it to me I will reply to you with a reference & simile. Thanks.


----------



## Slavic Riga

bingybingyfoo said:


> Agree inappropriate, no comments including compliments regarding physical presence are welcome, assume it. She is trusting you (very literally) to be professional, so act like a professional, boys!
> And if you must be personal, for everyone's sake wait until she is no longer depending on the professional service she pays for - when she can walk away, or else yes, you are potentially threatening now, and she is forced to weigh that.


IMHO. Good it happened at the roadside rest area & not in her own familiar surroundings. Imagine if the driver had to thank & compliment her after the trip. She could make any allegation & mention to all passersby that she was subjected to *verbal & non-verbal sexual harassment* during the entire trip.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Slavic Riga said:


> To: Older Chauffeur
> Have noticed your post is deleted about your personal preference. Want to reply if you can post message it to me I will reply to you with a reference & simile. Thanks.


Hmm, it was there just a moment ago. (?)


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Older Chauffeur said:


> I would never say something like that to a woman I didn't know, but I'm old-school. OTOH, never having heard of her, I looked her up and have to agree with his assessment. "Gentlemen prefer blondes," and I've been married to one for over fifty years.
> Too bad that he may lose his Uber privileges over this misstep.


I did not intend to offend or insult anyone with my comments. If I did, I offer my apologies.


----------



## Slavic Riga

Older Chauffeur said:


> I did not intend to offend or insult anyone with my comments. If I did, I offer my apologies.


No. You have not offended me. I'm two generations after you. 
Your statement has a lot of truth. But with the world & generation we live in, its compelling & better to cover face & body like some communities, so no comments will be made.


----------



## ChinatownJake

Slavic Riga said:


> Agreed it's an inappropriate comment but the heading says Harassment. Got to know & find out in what context the comment was made. Was it during a conversation or was it when the bottle of water was offered.
> Tomorrow a male gender could get a comment 'You are a fine gentlemen'. In today's world should it be considered as harassment. Is inappropriate comment considered as sexual harassment?


That's a very good point about the "Harassment" headline.

The writer uses harassment again several times in the article as well, but I think it is indeed overstating the situation. "Daily Beast Reporter Ditches Uber Driver After Inappropriate Comment at Rest Stop" would have been more accurate.


----------



## ChinatownJake

Agent99 said:


> This woman has a history of past problems with at least one other Uber driver:
> 
> http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...hat-if-it-s-sexual-harassment-by-drivers.html


This earlier 2014 incident is definitely more egregious. And got the driver fired.

It's also a reminder of how crazy it once was that the Uber waybill showed passenger's full name, rather than just a last-name initial, etc.


----------



## bingybingyfoo

Whether or not this particular woman is giving an authentic depiction of this experience, let the larger point not be overlooked. Do not hit on your clients. Don't "compliment" them in personal terms. Everybody has a right to safe places where they don't have to hear other people's interest all the time, and she is paying for you to show that kind of respect, whether she's in night club dress (sober or otherwise), or off to Walmart in her pj's. Your job is for her to be safe *and* comfortable, at all times. 
Sexual harassment is something that is happening when the interested party has some power over the [person in question], and I feel for the guy, who is certainly powerless to prevent Uber's deactivation, which seems likely. But if you guys really think you don't hold some quite immediate potential power over a woman alone in your vehicle, you are missing a huge part of the female experience.


----------



## jonhjax

Ebonics? How about IGNANT (the English word is 'ignorant") and CONVERSATE (the English word is "converse"). Ignant and conversate are not worlds in English. Remember this, please. People sound very ignorant to me when they use these two words.


----------



## UberRose

She did have a choice to not go back into the same uber car if she felt uncomfortable!! She could have cancelled the ride and called another uber instead of going back into the car for an hour long ride.


----------



## sekani

This thread sickens me.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Why the @#$& would the driver bring up race?
If I turned to a pax and said "my my my, you a fine BLACK woman", my hack license would be repealed and I'd probably end up in some kind of court (oh hai I'm white).


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Well, the reporter may be looking for stories, but if true, the one about the guy taking her picture describes an action that was way over-the-top. In fact, it borders on stalking.
As I previously said, I wouldn't make a comment like the first guy did to a stranger. I have female clients whom I have driven for years, even decades. On occasion I might offer a compliment on an outfit or a new hair style, just as they might tell me a shirt looks nice (I'm casually dressed most of the time these days.) No one overhearing these conversations would consider them to be out of line. But again, these ladies and I are not strangers as was described in these stories.
I have driven some very attractive ladies over the years, including some celebrity actresses. My demeanor is circumspect, going no further than perhaps when greeting them offering a sincere, "It's nice to meet you, " or where appropriate, " I have enjoyed your work."
But then, I am an older chauffeur, and the term "chauffeur" is often met with derisive remarks and connotations on these boards.


----------



## vesolehome

I have got to get a dash cam


----------



## Frontier Guy

SO let me get this straight, a black driver makes these comments to a white woman, and somehow we are supposed to be accepting of it? What complete and total white guilt, PC bulls**t. If the roles had been reversed, we would be hearing from the BLM crowd about this racist white driver, and how they are demanding something be done about it. Anyone defending this drivers comments need a little time off the platform, you cannot make unsolicited comments like this to a stranger, and especially given the past history of problems with Uber drivers. Sorry, unless you solicited his comments, no defense for him.


----------



## elelegido

Frontier Guy said:


> SO let me get this straight, a black driver makes these comments to a white woman, and somehow we are supposed to be accepting of it? What complete and total white guilt, PC bulls**t. If the roles had been reversed, we would be hearing from the BLM crowd about this racist white driver, and how they are demanding something be done about it. Anyone defending this drivers comments need a little time off the platform, you cannot make unsolicited comments like this to a stranger, and especially given the past history of problems with Uber drivers. Sorry, unless you solicited his comments, no defense for him.


I can at least see why the driver said she was fine. He wanted to pay her a compliment. But the "white" part of the comment was redundant, even more foolish and served no purpose. The reporter knew she is white - there was no need for him to tell her.

Obviously not the sharpest tool in the box and, honestly, how much of a loser does someone have to be in order to get fired from a job like Uber, lol.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

Wow way to blow something out of proportion . The guy just complimented her ,that is not harassing in anyway .
People are way too sensitive these days ,it's just sad .


----------



## Frontier Guy

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Wow way to blow something out of proportion . The guy just complimented her ,that is not harassing in anyway .
> People are way too sensitive these days ,it's just sad .


A compliment is one thing, but it that compliment in the perspective of todays world, have that same comment said to your wife, or think of how that comment would have been taken if it came from a white driver to a black woman given todays culture.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

Frontier Guy said:


> A compliment is one thing, but it that compliment in the perspective of todays world, have that same comment said to your wife, or think of how that comment would have been taken if it came from a white driver to a black woman given todays culture.


Yeah you can't say shit these days without offending someone . Yeah it it was a white driver saying "did you know you're a fine black women " to a black reporter ,it would be a a different issue altogether but that's how society is these days .

My wife gets told she's fine or has a nice ass all the time . Why would that upset either of us ? She is fine and has a nice ass . Guy is speaking the truth 
Now if a guy said "you're a fine ass white women and I'd like to wax that ass" now that's inappropriate and harassing especially in that situation


----------



## Asal

Beur said:


> So, if he had said it after the trip was over it would have been less inappropriate?
> 
> Some folks need to get out more and recognize a compliment when they receive one. The second thing is go out and meet people of different socioeconomic backgrounds and races. This insecure woman took a totally innocuous comment and turned it into some sort of threat.


Yeah, she probably needs a shrink now. Liberals.


----------



## Nenee

SEAL Team 5 said:


> in some Muslim beliefs the woman would be severely punished for accepting a ride from a male other then a family member. If I remember correctly there was a woman who was incarcerated in her country because she "let herself get raped".


Yeah well nothing we can do in this forum to overcome ignorance around the world. Or cultural beliefs that raping little girls will cleanse your soul or that it's ok to rape any woman you'd like.


----------



## UberLaLa

_You are a very pretty woman.... _Even that can be out-of-line or inappropriate.

However one says it....keep your thoughts to yourself. The lady is getting into a car with a *stranger.*


----------



## UberLaLa

ChinatownJake said:


> That's a very good point about the "Harassment" headline.
> 
> The writer uses harassment again several times in the article as well, but I think it is indeed overstating the situation. "Daily Beast Reporter Ditches Uber Driver After Inappropriate Comment at Rest Stop" *would have been more accurate.*


But then we would not be discussing this article....cuz there would NOT be one...lol


----------



## DriverX

Had the Uber driver been Zac Efron leaning out of his Lambo, Miss Nuzzi would have swooned no doubt. Regardless, the driver is a sh*t stain and probably deserves deactivation and the sh*t storm this is probably creating for uber is Awesome!


----------



## painfreepc

Have you heard of Tom Leykis he had a syndicated radio show,
He said something to the effect of mostly all women like compliments even sexual ones they just don't want it from guys they don't find attractive are guys who they considered way too old for them,

you notice in her Twitter feed she made damn sure she pointed out that he was older.


----------



## Lord Summerisle

Poor sap. Bad day to come across a journo with a feminist agenda and a story to write.


----------



## DriverX

backstreets-trans said:


> Sadly the guy probably lost his uber job over this. The comment sounds like a misplaced compliment and she effectively just got him fired. I hope he didn't buy a new car to do this gig.


I don't have much sympathy for the driver. You gotta pretty dumb to think making comments like that isn't going result in 1 star ratings. THat driver is on the way out regardless.

I get it that maybe he was just talking ghetto or whatever and thought she was a hip white girl who would dig his style. SHe wasn't down with the brother's repartee and decided to play the victimized female card, when it probably didn't go that far.

Anyway you could construe that NUzzi is probably over reacting becasue she is racist and was offended that some minority UBer driver would have the audacity to speak to her like some common ghetto rat. LOL what a b*tch, but hey the driver should have known better.


----------



## simpsonsverytall

people make dumb comments that qualify for harassment in every field.


----------



## DriverX

Agent99 said:


> This woman has a history of past problems with at least one other Uber driver:
> 
> http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...hat-if-it-s-sexual-harassment-by-drivers.html


Holy crap, yeah shes's on a vendetta for sure. SHe puts a picture of her face next to her name on a well read website writing complaints about Uber drivers, and expects to retain anonymity?! pretty + blond = dumb and entitled

its all good though, this will just help push tight BG checks and reduce the swarm of drones out there from the undocumented Xchange program. 4 out of 10 xchanges are being driven by multiple drivers in shifts. These drivers are sharing the one account and just capitalizing on the hours they can drive it. Its a smart plan if your undocumented and can't do uber legit. heck they don't check citizenship anyway so long as you have a SSN and docs your good to go.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Frontier Guy said:


> What complete and total white guilt, PC bulls**t. If the roles had been reversed, we would be hearing from the BLM.


What would the Bureau of Land Management want with an Uber drivers forum discussion about racism and sexual harassment?


----------



## sellkatsell44

SEAL Team 5 said:


> That's Ebonics, years ago there was a congressman (can't recall his name) that wanted Ebonics taught in public schools. To you that statement is inappropriate, to others it's conversation. Listen to some of today's most popular rap songs. If you think that comment is inappropriate, wait till you hear some of the lyrics.


I get what you're saying

The thing is that if she wasn't from the states but overseas would other countries be required to teach Ebonics so that their citizens wouldn't feel "0ffended" or "uncomfortable" when visiting and taking a cab or uber?

I think she has a right to feel however she feels but I also think that even if it wasn't Ebonics she was overthinking it. If it had been a cab instead of uber (let's go ahead and take a page from her "if she didn't have x amount of followers on Twitter would uber" book of questioning) would she still have felt "uncomfortable" enough to the point where she would tweet about it? Or was it because it's uber and all of its problems in the news that she felt it was tweet worthy?

Because let's face it, I've had to call the cab company (and the funny thing is there's multiple cab companies on Vegas and I couldn't remember which one I took except the color and had to crane my head around until one passed by that looked like the cab I took to grab the number off of the decal) and when I did, they weren't any more helpful life then if you'd email them.

If someone makes a comment like that, I would just smile and be like whatever. I don't particularly care to engage folks in any type of converse unless I felt comfortable. At some point he must have made her feel that way, otherwise why would she buy him a water after the rest stop she requested? He can buy his own water and if she felt that grateful as a small gesture she could have thrown a few bucks his way after the tripped ended as thank you, that way when she exits it's no awkward silence after.

This shouldn't even have gotten five minutes in the spotlight. Honestly it's no big deal but she made it one. She's entitled to her feelings. And not understanding Ebonics (I would argue that he should also be sensitive to other folks and their lack of understanding of the local culture). But really, there's worse things that can happen then being told you're a fine white woman.

Edit to correct stupid auto correct


----------



## Older Chauffeur

SEAL Team 5 said:


> What would the Bureau of Land Management want with an Uber drivers forum discussion about racism and sexual harassment?


----------



## Bart McCoy

vesolehome said:


> I have got to get a dash cam


They aren't a catch all,but help

This particular incident happened outside the car. It's summer, chances are windows were rolled up keeping leftover AC in


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Older Chauffeur said:


>


Thanks, at least you get my humor. This thread could go on for decades.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Thanks, at least you get my humor. This thread could go on for decades.


It's a lot more fun with humor. Remember Manesh Patel and the "badtameez" Uber drivers?


----------



## Slavic Riga

painfreepc said:


> Have you heard of Tom Leykis he had a syndicated radio show,
> He said something to the effect of mostly all women like compliments even sexual ones they just don't want it from guys they don't find attractive are guys who they considered way too old for them,
> you notice in her Twitter feed she made damn sure she pointed out that he was older.


In other words she has opened herself to discrimination. Saying *older* means discriminating the driver because of age.


----------



## Agent99

Agent99 said:


> This woman has a history of past problems with at least one other Uber driver:
> 
> http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...hat-if-it-s-sexual-harassment-by-drivers.html


More about Olivia Nuzzi

Let me add some important details. As described n the 2014 article above, Olivia Nuzzi, was stunned when her Uber driver told her that earlier that day he had taken her photo on the street. What Nuzzi failed to mention in her article was that by the time of that trip she was already a minor celebrity, at least in the New York City area. She had already been on the front page of one newspaper. She even got an entry in Wikipedia. I am appalled at her neglect in mentioning this in her 2014 article. So, the unwanted attention she so eagerly and quickly described as harassment was not unlike the sometimes unwanted or excessive attention received by other celebrities in NYC.

Here is the Wikipedia entry:
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olivia_Nuzzi


----------



## Agent99

Front page article with photo of Olivia Nuzzi.


----------



## kc ub'ing!

Driver was out of line! Journalist pax had an obvious agenda. The perfect storm to make us all look bad.

I go out of my way to make all pax entering a complete stranger's car feel comfortable. This goes double for lone females! I make it clear with actions, words and attitude; this is a safe place for you.

Hey nimrods! Ogling, cat-calling, or complementing with carnal intent isn't flirting! Its gender based objectifying. Newsflash, most women don't like it! Especially in a service/provider environment! You aren't doing 'great' with the bartender, waitress or stripper; she's working! Your rider isn't there to succumb to your charms; she wants to get somewhere! Knock it off already!


----------



## dirtylee

Same comment on a avg looking girl = 5 stars & cash tip for the driver.

Hot girls are really entitled *****es deluded in the fact their shit doesn't stink. Avoid at all cost.


----------



## DriverX

Neg the hotties, they love it. feed a cold, starve a fever.


----------



## dirtylee

DriverX said:


> Neg the hotties, they love it. feed a cold, starve a fever.


Tbh, I would have cancelled on her. 1 hr plus road trip? Empty ride all the way back. That's 42.5c a mile with ZERO hope of making more.


----------



## Gees2016

If he were WHITE and said that would she consider that harassment....yoo this is crazy...thats why i dont say Jack to these wonan especially the white ones....a compliment becomes harassment....this is a joke.....that journalist is a joke.....i think she was offended by the fact that a black man found her attractive and she prob thinks she is above that.


----------



## dirtylee

She's probably a closet racist. 60 years ago, Olivia Nuzzi would have said anything to get a black dude lynched.

I'm sure uber already has a PI looking into this.


----------



## bingybingyfoo

kc ub'ing! said:


> Driver was a stupid idiot! Journalist pax had an obvious agenda. The perfect storm to make us all look bad.
> 
> I go out of my way to make all pax entering a complete stranger's car feel comfortable. This goes double for lone females! I make it clear with actions, words and attitude; this is a safe place for you.
> 
> Hey nimrods! Ogling, cat-calling, or complementing with carnal intent isn't flirting!


I wish I could Like this more, but they [edit- they, some of the respondents here] don't seem to be listening.
They [the women you all drive around] don't want your approval, it has so often turned to obligation in men's minds. They just want you to mind your own business. Even the normal/ugly/old/fat girls. I promise. I know you each think your approval is special and should always be welcome, but that just, isn't so.


----------



## Slavic Riga

Agent99 said:


> View attachment 51885
> 
> Front page article with photo of Olivia Nuzzi.


*Talking Points Memo **reported**, Weiner spokeswoman Barbara Morgan called Nuzzi as a "cu(x)nt," "tw(x)at," and "sl(x)ut(x)bag."*
This coming from one women to another women.
Read more: http://www.politico.com/media/story/2013/11/nsfw-corp-lays-off-three-including-one-famous-former-anthony-weiner-intern-001304#ixzz4G1qktsnO


----------



## DriverX

everybody's got a grift


----------



## jRockstan

UBER DRIVERS ARE GETTING SUSPENDED FOR COMPLIMENTING PEOPLE NOW?

DID SHE EVEN PROVIDE PROOF HE DID THAT??


----------



## vesolehome

jRockstan said:


> UBER DRIVERS ARE GETTING SUSPENDED FOR COMPLIMENTING PEOPLE NOW?
> 
> DID SHE EVEN PROVIDE PROOF HE DID THAT??


Uber and Lyft don't care what the driver says. They dump them in a second if a rider makes any claim, false or not.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Hope he didn't drive from PA to DC on regular rate....


----------



## TakinItUpWithUber

She IS a fine white women. What's the problem?


----------



## SomeDrivingGuy

This is why I rarely compliment others during a ride. In the past I've learned that being too kind can hurt. 

When you talk to a woman during the ride and she mentions she's married, dating, or a bf then she felt you made a move and must use some type of defense to push you away.


----------



## canyon

You dont say that to a lady, no matter how pretty she is. Have a little class. Your there to do a job not make an ass out of yourself. But then again Uber has the bottom of the barrel people working for them. Guy should of known better!


----------



## ChinatownJake

UberLaLa said:


> But then we would not be discussing this article....cuz there would NOT be one...lol


I checked Nuzzi's Twitter feed and she subsequently retweeted this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759422357232553984


----------



## DriverX

Bad nose job, they took a little too much off.


----------



## ChinatownJake

Lord Summerisle said:


> Poor sap. Bad day to come across a journo with a feminist agenda and a story to write.


Nuzzi didn't write a story. Her tweets were picked up by the Observer. But she has written about Uber in the past. Ex:

"The Ten Worst Uber Horror Stories"
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2014/11/19/the-ten-worst-uber-horror-stories.html


----------



## ChinatownJake

UberRose said:


> She did have a choice to not go back into the same uber car if she felt uncomfortable!! She could have cancelled the ride and called another uber instead of going back into the car for an hour long ride.


Per one of Nuzzi's subsequent tweets, Uber ordered her a new driver/ride for remainder of her trip and promised they would track to make sure she got to her destination safely.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

UberRose said:


> She could have cancelled the ride and called another uber instead of going back into the car for an hour long ride.


She did do that. I am guessing that she tried to get another ride and the application showed nothing available. She did state that she did manage to get hold of Uber on the telephone.

I know where that roadside rest area is. Her chances of getting another Uber car out there would not................., put it this way, I would bet on drawing to an inside straight before I would bet on that.

In fact, to read what she put out there, Uber had to call a driver on the telephone and get him out there to fetch her. I would not be surprised if Uber threw a couple of extra bucks the driver's way.

Perhaps she should have called Hillary or The Donald. Both of them are telling us that each one is here to save the day.


----------



## 5 Star Guy

This is ridiculous on many levels. First, what is she doing alone at a rest stop, without a car? The poor driver was tossed, they don't give individual training or warnings for that or you would be an employee. The poor guy was looking to get a tip and 5 stars for giving compliments since things are so bad out there, that's all.


----------



## ubershiza

5 Star Guy said:


> This is ridiculous on many levels. First, what is she doing alone at a rest stop, without a car? The poor driver was tossed, they don't give individual training or warnings for that or you would be an employee. The poor guy was looking to get a tip and 5 stars for giving compliments since things are so bad out there, that's all.


Might be time for that guy to paint his car yellow. Being worried about getting a time out and being rated is getting old.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

5 Star Guy said:


> This is ridiculous on many levels. First, what is she doing alone at a rest stop, without a car? The poor driver was tossed, they don't give individual training or warnings for that or you would be an employee. The poor guy was looking to get a tip and 5 stars for giving compliments since things are so bad out there, that's all.


Did you miss the part where she asked the Uber driver to stop at the rest stop during the trip from Philly to her home in DC? Not defending her or him, as in my opinion he was out of line, and she made a big deal out of a silly remark.


----------



## LA Cabbie

ubershiza said:


> Might be time for that guy to paint his car yellow. Being worried about getting a time out and being rated is getting old.


You do what this guy did you will find yourself meeting the taxi company liaison board who can and might very well hand you a write up and fine. And depending if this issue was escalated, the taxicab commission can suspend you or even revoke your permit. So yeah, it's best to drive your own can if you don't want to worry about being professional.


----------



## the ferryman

Olivia:
Yes, I'm aware that I'm fine and also aware now that you have no game using lines like that. When was the last time that line worked? Right, never.


----------



## New2This

He should've said this instead:


----------



## elelegido

This may be a bit like car insurance; when somebody hits you and you make a claim. Even though it wasn't your fault, your insurance still goes up at renewal and for several years afterwards.

Olivia has, with her claims of sexual harrassment, been propelled from obscurity to the subject of national newspaper articles. She's now seen as some kind of crusader against sexual faux pas committed by men.

Which is all fine and well, until she comes to further her career and seek another job at another newspaper. If the editor is a male, you can bet that in the front of his mind, or at the back of his mind; somewhere he's going to be thinking - "ok, I hire this woman and then say something she doesn't like at the coffee machine / water cooler and bam, sexual harrassment claim".

Rightly or wrongly, if a man has a choice between hiring someone who is not known for making claims against men, and someone who is, it's not hard to see who's likely to be picked and who is not.


----------



## J1945

I think everyone is missing the most important unanswered question of this story.

Did she tip the driver?


----------



## Argantes

She will probably be labeled a "racist" for not accepting his advances.


----------



## Agent99

Argantes said:


> She will probably be labeled a "racist" for not accepting his advances.


We don't know for sure that he was making advances. All we really know is that she was uncomfortable being told by the driver that she was attractive (which she probably thought could lead to advances.)


----------



## Argantes

Agent99 said:


> We don't even know for sure that he was making advances.


If what she said was true, the second time he repeated "your a fine looking woman" then yea I'm pretty sure he was making advances toward her, but if he had repeated "your a fine white girl" after the exchange with the water bottle then all he mean't was "your a good person."

In any case your right, we don't know for sure, reporters today aren't the reporters of years past.


----------



## Agent99

Argantes said:


> If what she said was true, the second time he repeated "your a fine looking woman" then yea I'm pretty sure he was making advances toward her, but if he had repeated "your a fine white girl" after the exchange with the water bottle then all he mean't was "your a good person."


My interpretation was that he repeated himself because she asked him to.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive

I don't believe this woman's story.

I'm sure stuff like this happens. But I don't believe it happened to her. 

I call shenanigans. Or second it if someone has already called it.


----------



## saucy05

TakinItUpWithUber said:


> She IS a fine white women. What's the problem?
> 
> View attachment 51907


She got that killface jawline. Sure she is kinda attractive but definitely not something worth losing your job for.


----------



## htboston

That is such a piece of crap article I just read. I am against inappropriate comments, but comparing inappropriate comments to sexual assaults, rape, and attempted murder is ridiculously stupid. A stupid, young kid in his/her 20's with an art degree probably wrote this crap.

This driver shouldn't have said that, but does anyone here think this female overreacted?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

"fine lookin white woman".
It's a fetish.


----------



## scamp

canyon said:


> You dont say that to a lady, no matter how pretty she is. Have a little class. Your there to do a job not make an ass out of yourself. But then again Uber has the bottom of the barrel people working for them. Guy should of known better!


Why bring race into it at all? IMO, that was the offensive line.


----------



## UberXTampa

I think there is more to it than just the words. The looks, the body language and the attitude towards a person is richer than the words that came out of his mouth. I believe, her fear of uber drivers combined with all these factors made this tweetstorm a story.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

J1945 said:


> I think everyone is missing the most important unanswered question of this story.
> 
> Did she tip the driver?


----------



## Bart McCoy

so is there any story out there that reports the driver's side of the story?
I at least want to hear what he said happened, rather than take whatever she says as 100% truth

It may have happened the way she said(but I won't call it harassment,esp if he corrected himself and didn't continue to make any more physical remarks to her).

Always good to have both sides of the story before condemning the driver


----------



## Another Uber Driver

LA Cabbie said:


> You do what this guy did you will find yourself meeting the taxi company liaison board who can and might very well hand you a write up and fine. And depending if this issue was escalated, the taxicab commission can suspend you or even revoke your permit.


The same would happen in the Capital of Your Nation. To hear the Prince George's County cab drivers tell it, the same would happen there, as well. While I do know where the roadside rest area is, I do forget if it is in Howard or Prince George's County. Prince George's does have an office that regulates cabs. I do not know what Howard County does with any for-hire operations.



Bart McCoy said:


> I at least want to hear what he said happened, rather than take whatever she says as 100% truth
> Always good to have both sides of the story before condemning the driver


When I was a company official, when I received a complaint, I would take it down on paper, read it back to the complainant, listen until the complainant had finished, apologise "*if* there has been any inconvenience" (be aware, of course, that I did not stress the "if" when talking to the customer) then tell the complainant that I would call in the driver and have him render an account of himself. More than a few times, the complainant would want to know what disciplinary action I was planning on taking against the driver. My response was that before I decided to do anything, I did have to ask the driver for his side of the story. More than once, the conversation deteriorated because I did not promise to have the driver drawn and quartered. Some complainants even asked me if I disbelieved their account. It did no good to tell them that in all fairness, I must at least give the driver a chance to report his version of events and defend himself. I knew my drivers, so usually, I had a pretty good idea whether or not the driver could have acted as the complainant had reported. Still, I did have to get the driver's version of it. More than a few times, the driver did render a credible account that was quite different from the complainant's.

On another note: sadly, the Regulators rarely believe a driver's version of events, here. The driver is fortunate if the Proceeding views him as guilty until proved innocent. More than a few drivers have been deemed guilty even when proved innocent..


----------



## Another Uber Driver

saucy05 said:


> not something worth losing your job for.


*They ain't invented yet, the first one o' those what's worth losing a job over.*


----------



## Flarpy

Women who write online commentary are always trying to drum up drama. That and it's humblebragging to let the world know that guys think you're hot.

If someone compliments you in an inappropriate way, you say "thank you" and change the topic. Only if it continues do you start to make a big deal out of it.


----------



## tohunt4me

painfreepc said:


> Have you heard of Tom Leykis he had a syndicated radio show,
> He said something to the effect of mostly all women like compliments even sexual ones they just don't want it from guys they don't find attractive are guys who they considered way too old for them,
> 
> you notice in her Twitter feed she made damn sure she pointed out that he was older.


AGE DESCRIMINATION !

NOW WE SEE . . .


----------



## elelegido

TakinItUpWithUber said:


> She IS a fine white woman.
> View attachment 51907


Apart from the obvious attributes... just not seeing it.


----------



## Bad uber pro

SEAL Team 5 said:


> in some Muslim beliefs the woman would be severely punished for accepting a ride from a male other then a family member. If I remember correctly there was a woman who was incarcerated in her country because she "let herself get raped".


 What in the world are you talking about...?check your facts before saying statements like that Mr."if I remember correctly" and how does that pertain to this story? 
I hope your not telling your passangers stories like this cause sooner or later you will offend someone with your nonsense and end up reported and deactivated by uber


----------



## Reversoul

It was undoubtedly a stupid comment, but this broad needs to chill.

I know some unfortunate victims of real harassment and/or abuse that would slap this stupid chick for being an attention seeker and melodramatic.

I'm getting sick of these frivolous claims against our fellow drivers. I don't know the real story because I wasn't there, but there have been a lot of innocent drivers get wrongfully accused.

Usually it's the case of a female seeking attention, wanting money, or simply a misunderstanding.
They don't care that it ruins the driver's life.
Then there are real victims that get ignored because of so many crying wolf.

One thing more, my wife was a real victim when she was a teenager and I've learned from her that many of the real cases go unnoticed because the person is ashamed and embarrassed.

I don't think real victims go and tweet about it.

Obviously this isn't the same thing as a serious assault case, but it still bothers me that this driver got publically shamed and probably deactivated over something that wasn't a big deal.


----------



## ChinatownJake

hung said:


> A stupid, young kid in his/her 20's with an art degree probably wrote this crap.


Pretty good guess. The author of the article, John Bonazzo, is in his 20s and has a degree in English and Literature.

https://twitter.com/johnbonazzo


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Bad uber pro said:


> What in the world are you talking about...?check your facts before saying statements like that Mr."if I remember correctly" and how does that pertain to this story?
> I hope your not telling your passangers stories like this cause sooner or later you will offend someone with your nonsense and end up reported and deactivated by uber


It's been 16 years and I haven't been deactivated yet, so I guess I'm ok. And I tell my clients allot more horror stories than that. I tell them of the 100's of 1000's of Uber X drivers out there making pennies. They usually are amazed and can't believe so many drive for so few dollars.


----------



## Bad uber pro

SEAL Team 5 said:


> It's been 16 years and I haven't been deactivated yet, so I guess I'm ok. And I tell my clients allot more horror stories than that. I tell them of the 100's of 1000's of Uber X drivers out there making pennies. They usually are amazed and can't believe so many drive for so few dollars.


You lost all your credibility... Uber hasn't been in business for 16 years so anything that will come out of your mouth from now on is a lie  
I hear a lot from passangers about uber drivers that r telling them unbelievable stories all the time lol


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Bad uber pro said:


> You lost all your credibility... Uber hasn't been in business for 16 years so anything that will come out of your mouth from now on is a lie
> I hear a lot from passangers about uber drivers that r telling them unbelievable stories all the time lol


Well I can tell that your reading comprehension is less to be desired. I made no statement about Uber being in business for 16 years. We were in the livery business for 12 years before Uber came to Scottsdale back in 2012. Our drivers were some of the very first to drive for Uber back in the good old days. Long before you even heard the word rideshare we were killing it with Uber Black @ $5 a mile. Since all the Uber Black drivers here were already properly licensed, insured and registered with the proper state governing agency, there was never an issue with Uber. Then in 2014 the bottom fell out and Uber X was invented. Every Tom, Dick and Harry with a car became a "professional" driver on the Uber X platform, yourself included. The rest is history, and when I say history look at what has been achieved. In less then 2 years revenue earnings have dropped more then 60% for the same task (from $2.25 to $.90) and participation, yourself included in that lost revenue has increased by 100's of 1000's. It still bewilders me on how easy it is for Uber to recruit people, yourself included to use what is most likely their largest investment in life to earn sub poverty revenue. And just for future reference, it's not your approval of credibility our company aims for. It's the 30 corporate accounts and over 350 clients that we already have.


----------



## Bad uber pro

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Well I can tell that your reading comprehension is less to be desired. I made no statement about Uber being in business for 16 years. We were in the livery business for 12 years before Uber came to Scottsdale back in 2012. Our drivers were some of the very first to drive for Uber back in the good old days. Long before you even heard the word rideshare we were killing it with Uber Black @ $5 a mile. Since all the Uber Black drivers here were already properly licensed, insured and registered with the proper state governing agency, there was never an issue with Uber. Then in 2014 the bottom fell out and Uber X was invented. Every Tom, &%[email protected]!* and Harry with a car became a "professional" driver on the Uber X platform, yourself included. The rest is history, and when I say history look at what has been achieved. In less then 2 years revenue earnings have dropped more then 60% for the same task (from $2.25 to $.90) and participation, yourself included in that lost revenue has increased by 100's of 1000's. It still bewilders me on how easy it is for Uber to recruit people, yourself included to use what is most likely their largest investment in life to earn sub poverty revenue. And just for future reference, it's not your approval of credibility our company aims for. It's the 30 corporate accounts and over 350 clients that we already have.


Well, I guess the word "deactivation" doesn't pertain to Uber and 16 years ago before the iPhone age. You could use the word "deactivation" as a synonym for termination and getting written up so, I am sorry... I guess my reading comprehension is lacking as "it's been 16 years and haven't been deactivated yet" is a very proper and makes absolute sense in a non technological stand point, so my reading comprehension is lacking. You could be a robot because obviously you give me a history that I wasn't a part of. I never drove uberx so I never seen a price reduction since I started Uber in August of 2012, if you don't remember... That's when people used to get in your dirty old town car and tell you about "Uber" and you had no clue what they were talking about. I was there when we were "deactivated" by the city and we had to go to the city hall and protest until they decided to let us back to work. Note that I used the term"deactivation" proprely  so when you Mr. " I know it all" decided to join Uber in Nov. if you really did , and that's the earliest you could in Scottsdale. We fought all the fight for clowns who couldn't make it in the limo business to come join and of course, that's why the prices went down in your market because the service drivers were providing such yourself, was way below what we fought for. Now, 2 years ago when they made it mandatory for all uber black to take x calls, we went and protested again for 3 days till they changed it back to only veterans can be black and any new comers will be all levels "no exception". And about the 60% drop in revenue lol....pleaseeee, any experienced business owner and successful driver will tell you that Uber is a supplemental income. If you knew how to use the term "deactivation " proprely, then maybe ... just maybe you would have some common sense to figure out a way to keep the account you lost  
Lacking attention to the details and being misinformed are keys to loosing business my friend. Fix what needs to be fixed before your narcissism eats the better of you


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Bad uber pro said:


> getting written up so, I am sorry I never drove uberx I never seen city hall proprely uber black new comers ....pleaseeee  proprely. Fix what needs to be fixed before your narcissism eats the better of you


You really want me to fix this for you?


----------



## Graham_DC

I don't think the compliment is creepy. I think if he compliments her, SHE MAKES IT CLEAR SHE'S NOT INTERESTED, then he complaints her some more.. that's when it gets creepy.

I feel for her because she was in a rest stop possibly in the middle of no where. If she was in an area she could get another Uber in no time I would be like chill out lady.


----------



## uberist

I'm on the fence here, I think there's a little bit of idiot with the pax and driver he thought he was a player, she thought he was a sex offened.

I think he should have kept his mouth shut and she over reacted.


----------



## htboston

TwoFiddyMile said:


> "fine lookin white woman".
> It's a fetish.


Who doesn't like white girls, especially the ones that jog, go to whole foods market, and wear leggings. If it's a fetish, then I'm guilty.


----------



## 5 Star Guy

For the record I don't believe her and I do think she will have a hard time defending her reputation in the future. Once you feel the need to put it out there like that I think it backfires on you, if you sound like you're exaggerating like I believe she did.


----------



## toolian

If you wouldn't say it if you were trying to make a sale, then don't say it in uber. This is a business transaction.


----------



## uber strike

the groping and harassing of passengers must stop. Uber must take action and stop mass sign ups. uber has the highest turnover rate out of any job in the world. uber cannot keep their drivers. they are continuously signing up new drivers year round. what's the purpose of the rating system if uber does not make it their aim to keep those experienced, tried and true drivers???

also, uber does not interview or even talk to drivers. anyone can sign up online. uber does not know who their drivers are. uber should interview in order to get a feel for the driver's character and personality. 
uber must not allow schizophrenics and deranged drivers like _THE UBER KALAMAZOO KILLER_. safety measures should be taken seriously.

no more mass sign ups. and keep your experienced and trusted drivers in order to bring safety to the consumer.


----------



## unPat

See that's why you keep water . If you had water and gum she would have never bought you water and he would have never complemented her . 

So always keep cheap water


----------



## m1a1mg

Completely inappropriate, in any environment. Imagine if someone made this comment to your mother, sister, wife, or girlfriend.


----------



## Slim Pete

ChinatownJake said:


> http://observer.com/2016/07/daily-b...ber-driver-after-being-harassed-at-rest-stop/


come on guys, that woman has 49k followers on twitter, she just wanted to use this as an opportunity to gain publicity and up the number of her followers. of course, she didn't care if she destroyed some poor Uber driver's career in the process.


----------



## Cocobird

ChinatownJake said:


> Don't think you can blame this one on the Pax, Olivia Nuzzi. Especially since she gave the driver the chance to correct himself, or apologize, when she said "Excuse me?" Instead, he restated the inappropriate remark.


Neither you or I were there and can not make the appropriate judgement. We do not know if she said "excuse me" as in, "What did you say to me?", or "excuse me?" as in, "I'm sorry, I didn't catch what you said".

Nor do we know the tone of his voice in which he could have merely been complimenting her, or he could have really been hitting on her. We don't know.

That being said, this man is probably losing his job because of this woman when I'm sure far worse things have happened. Uber probably won't talk to the guy, the media will probably never ask him his side of the story, drivers now must be more cautious, and quite frankly, what if she made this entire thing up because she didn't want to pay for hour long ride?


----------



## Cocobird

m1a1mg said:


> Completely inappropriate, in any environment. Imagine if someone made this comment to your mother, sister, wife, or girlfriend.


Actually, I find that a lot of women love to be complimented on their looks. It's the manner in that it's done.


----------



## Cocobird

Slim Pete said:


> come on guys, that woman has 49k followers on twitter, she just wanted to use this as an opportunity to gain publicity and up the number of her followers. of course, she didn't care if she destroyed some poor Uber driver's career in the process.


Which is another possibility


----------



## Cocobird

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I told a passenger concerned that she didn't have enough time to get ready for the event she was attending and had to throw on a hat instead of doing her hair that she looked fantastic. Perhaps I should resign and report to jail.


Yep, you're so mean to tell a woman she looks fantastic. Definitely a 1 star rating for you and perhaps even deactivation.

One time I picked up some old women and told them that I couldn't believe they had grandchildren. Oh the horrors.


----------



## Cocobird

Slim Pete said:


> In any environment? To a great extent, it depends on the circumstances. she said he was an "older guy" to use her words.
> 
> So if I was out on a date at a restaurant and some 65 yr old man said that to my girlfriend, I would not be offended and I'm pretty sure my date wouldn't either.
> Now if some other young guy said that, I'd think it was inappropriate for sure.


We're never going to win another war, our society is way to .


----------



## crookedhalo

Talk about an over sensitive passenger. Try driving for uber as moderately attractive female and then you can talk to me about harassment


----------



## ChinatownJake

Cocobird said:


> That being said, this man is probably losing his job because of this woman when I'm sure far worse things have happened. Uber probably won't talk to the guy, the media will probably never ask him his side of the story, drivers now must be more cautious, and quite frankly, what if she made this entire thing up because she didn't want to pay for hour long ride?


Uber embraces, to the extreme, the mantra "The customer is always right." So unfortunately, his side of the story doesn't really matter.


----------



## ChinatownJake

crookedhalo said:


> Talk about an over sensitive passenger. Try driving for uber as moderately attractive female and then you can talk to me about harassment


Have you ever filed a complaint about a Pax? If so, did Uber let you know what happened?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Reversoul said:


> It was undoubtedly a stupid comment, but this broad needs to chill.
> 
> I know some unfortunate victims of real harassment and/or abuse that would slap this stupid chick for being an attention seeker and melodramatic.
> 
> I'm getting sick of these frivolous claims against our fellow drivers. I don't know the real story because I wasn't there, but there have been a lot of innocent drivers get wrongfully accused.
> 
> Usually it's the case of a female seeking attention, wanting money, or simply a misunderstanding.
> They don't care that it ruins the driver's life.
> Then there are real victims that get ignored because of so many crying wolf.
> 
> One thing more, my wife was a real victim when she was a teenager and I've learned from her that many of the real cases go unnoticed because the person is ashamed and embarrassed.
> 
> I don't think real victims go and tweet about it.
> 
> Obviously this isn't the same thing as a serious assault case, but it still bothers me that this driver got publically shamed and probably deactivated over something that wasn't a big deal.


Never mind this case--but first you say:

"many of the real cases go unnoticed because the person is ashamed and embarrassed."

Then you say:
"I don't think real victims go and tweet about it."

Aren't you just perpetuating the problem by assuming someone is NOT a victim by assuming because they tweet about it they're not? This is precisely WHY victims don't come forward, isn't it? Because you, who should know better, are saying that if they do, that shows they're NOT a victim?


----------



## crookedhalo

ChinatownJake said:


> Have you ever filed a complaint about a Pax? If so, did Uber let you know what happened?


Yes I have on 2 occasions, uber gave a few generic responses but as far as I know nothing happened to the passengers, at least that's the impression I got from ubers response.


----------



## Stray cat

Interesting thread. I found especially interesting the research showing her 2014 report of Uber driver stalking-harassment, including her research of past Uber driver incidents in the news. 

Flash forward two years to 2016 and her chosen travel mode is.....to order Uber again? Smh. 

I agree her drivers were in the wrong each time, assuming her versions to be true. I also assume she had ridden Uber during the two years in between without incident. On that assumption, a more fair report on her overall Uber history would have been to have estimated how many favorable Uber trips she has taken versus the handful of unprofessional ones she's had to put her "Uber experience" into more global perspective. I realize that information might be outside of her agenda and the pandering to her followers of the sexier "Uber creeps" theme.

I understand from another poster that this latest article primarily is a reprint compilation from her Twitter. Still, her Twitter is tantamount to a blog with such a large following as she has so tantamount to an article in and of itself.


----------



## UberLou

I can’t believe I am reading so many of you defending the driver on this one. Sure it’s okay for a driver to make inappropriate remarks to a woman but god forbid a driver hands out free water! That's not okay.


----------



## bingybingyfoo

All other things equal, she may not have had much choice in her transport that day- Uber had a giant deal with the DNC and probably without the dedicated lot nobody else could even get there, and second, hours long or not, it probably was never her personally in line to pay for that ride.


----------



## backstreets-trans

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...lead-600-million-plus-round-for-grab-irehj1kn

It looks like didi just started to stick it to uber again. Two days after buying them out in China didi just gave $600 million to an Uber competitor grabb. Nice work didi sign an agreement in China and then go after them in other Asian countries. Travis must of pissed them off big time.


----------



## soypana

lol if the driver was a young good looking man with muscles and shit, i bet she would be flattered and wouldn't make a big deal about it.


----------



## Slavic Riga

UberLou said:


> I can't believe I am reading so many of you defending the driver on this one. Sure it's okay for a driver to make inappropriate remarks to a woman.


Its called the person is "innocent until proven guilty". Was there any formal charges laid against the driver? or was he deactivated as 'Customers are always Right'. Most assumed he is a person of color & she herself said that driver is 'OLD'. *Everybody & especially Millennials talks culture & multi-culturism & don't understand the actual meaning of both words. The words exists for literal emphasis with many people ask the same people about any culture & they will be lost.


UberLou said:



but god forbid a driver hands out free water! That's not okay.

Click to expand...

*Never offered water to anyone from day one & will never offer water to any stranger in my car.
In N.America (Canada & USA) if you or anyone wants to lose their entire life savings & assets to Gold Diggers, go ahead do it.


----------



## Agent99

Someone said:


> Never offered water to anyone from day one & will never offer water to any stranger in my car.
> In N.America (Canada & USA) if you or anyone wants to lose their entire life savings & assets to Gold Diggers, go ahead do it.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think some people here have reversed the situation. The passenger gave the driver a bottle of water, not the other way around.


----------



## UberLou

Slavic Riga said:


> Its called the person is "innocent until proven guilty". Was there any formal charges laid against the driver? or was he deactivated as 'Customers are always Right'. Most assumed he is a person of color & she herself said that driver is 'OLD'. *Everybody & especially Millennials talks culture & multi-culturism & don't understand the actual meaning of both words. The words exists for literal emphasis with many people ask the same people about any culture & they will be lost.
> *
> Never offered water to anyone from day one & will never offer water to any stranger in my car.
> In N.America (Canada & USA) if you or anyone wants to lose their entire life savings & assets to Gold Diggers, go ahead do it.


You COMPLETELY missed my point. Some drivers have their priorities jacked up. Not sure why you went on with all this legal babble. But whatever.


----------



## Slavic Riga

UberLou said:


> You COMPLETELY missed my point. Some drivers have their priorities jacked up. Not sure why you went on with all this legal babble. But whatever.


My apologies if I misunderstood your post.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Another Uber Driver said:


> They were not at a store, they were at a roadside rest area. In Maryland, most of the roadside rest areas have The Bastion of Our Democracy; one for the Ladies, one for the Gentlemen (I am not sure if Maryland cares which one you use or what you are if you say that you are). There is a bank of vending machines that have drinks and snacks. There are some benches and picnic tables.
> 
> There are two between Baltimore and the Delaware State Line that do have gasolene stations and a food court, but I understand that the Fourth Estater in question was south of Baltimore and north of Washington on I-95. If that is the case, there is only one roadside rest area there, it is as I described it in my first paragraph.


"They both got out and she got him a water" made me think there was a store there. Didn't know about the stops with vending machines.

If it was daytime with other people around, still no big deal. At 3am alone, yeah, I can see it being threatening.


----------



## Slavic Riga

Fuzzyelvis said:


> "They both got out and she got him a water" made me think there was a store there. Didn't know about the stops with vending machines.
> If it was daytime with other people around, still no big deal. At 3am alone, yeah, I can see it being threatening.


If she had to get transportation at 03 a.m. It is highly recommended that she book her next long trip with a regular taxi or limousine company. 
Also, she better not overdo her act as majority of Uber/taxi drivers, will be avoiding her like a plague.


----------



## SMOTY

I honestly think it's hilarious when customers complain to uber about "threats" like this! I mean uber is there for support yes if you have complaint about your driver contact them. If you're being harassed or threatened YOU NEED TO CALL THE POLICE! And I understand if she's uncomfortable just request another uber how hard is that, move on, complain to uber for creepy comment and that's it shees. Ps I don't advocate creepy comments at all


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield

SEAL Team 5 said:


> That's Ebonics, years ago there was a congressman (can't recall his name) that wanted Ebonics taught in public schools. To you that statement is inappropriate, to others it's conversation. Listen to some of today's most popular rap songs. If you think that comment is inappropriate, wait till you hear some of the lyrics.


 I don't normally get involved with this kind of subject matter but I will offer my 2 cents. I curse like a drunken sailor and I speak with a thick Noo Yawk accent. When dealing with the public I don't curse and keep my NYC lingo to an absolute minimum. Why? Because English is our common and formal language and therefore it is the best way to communicate unless invited to do otherwise. Ebonics isn't a language, it is simply another bastardised form of English and we should all have the "standard" form of the language to fall back on when dealing with people we don't know.


----------



## Choochie

DriverX said:


> Bad nose job, they took a little too much off.


Bad nose job - good boob job!


----------



## Choochie

hung said:


> That is such a piece of crap article I just read. I am against inappropriate comments, but comparing inappropriate comments to sexual assaults, rape, and attempted murder is ridiculously stupid. A stupid, young kid in his/her 20's with an art degree probably wrote this crap.
> 
> This driver shouldn't have said that, but does anyone here think this female overreacted?


She definitely overreacted. If I had a nickel every time a black man called me a fine white woman I would be living off the interest. What a priss.


----------



## htboston

TakinItUpWithUber said:


> She IS a fine white women. What's the problem?


That crap she does with her lips and her concave nose. Not that fine, compared to other white women I have seen.


----------



## Scott.Sul

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Sounds like racism to me on the part of the reporter. The driver was just complimenting her in Ebonics. And she claims to be a Democrat. "You're a fine white woman", is just a polite way to say hello. The reporter generalized the comment into a sexual harassment remark and she felt uncomfortable. Man, this has to be one of the most politically correct posts.


I agree, another option would have been the tried and true "Girl, you're thicker than a bowl of oatmeal" statement. And then claimed it was a modern day compliment he learned from the internet.


----------



## darkshy77

backstreets-trans said:


> Sadly the guy probably lost his uber job over this. The comment sounds like a misplaced compliment and she effectively just got him fired. I hope he didn't buy a new car to do this gig.


Or she made this all up and got a free ride....


----------



## thelittleguyhelper

elelegido said:


> In ebonics, "You're a fine looking white woman" would be: "Yo ****** y'all be a fine ass ****** ******, dayyum".
> 
> The driver was talking in English, but was simply incorrect; the woman is not fine looking.
> 
> He should be suspended though if he did say it; it's not professional.


Yes, because complementing women is sexist...

No seriously: when I've been overseas, the men there won't go near the American women even when the sex ratios for the native population is something like 120 to 100 (favor female). The women there who've been in the US tell me "what's wrong with you people, men never complement women there..."

I tell them "well they're afraid of being charged with some horrific crime when she begins to scream RAPIST!" and they go "well it's a good thing our strong authorities oppose the West/feminism."



I recall some good reading a while back was one feminist who (correctly) discussed how radicalists among her kind were really badly ruining "society" in the old sense of decorum, complements, "being nice with class", etc.

And "fine" isn't ebonic: it's west-central TN and similar areas (or a centuries-old form of English) which I really appreciate. You can find men complementing women in English with such glorious phrases as "fine looking man" (because "man" was actually genderless not all that long ago, historically speaking) going back hundreds of years.

Black people speak that older form of English. If Uber "terminates his account, this is totally unacceptible" over this he better get Jesse and prosecute a racial discrimination claim (black American English--and I don't mean "Ebonics"--has been well studied and established as a legitimate grammatical dialect by linguists, and not even by left-leaning ones).

[p.s. I wouldn't say that in every situation--it wasn't exactly professional for most people; but this person was supposedly a journalist; journalists have (supposedly) more nuance, grasp of the English language and its variants, etc. So in this case I would say what I did.]


----------



## Treasuredjems

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Sounds like racism to me on the part of the reporter. The driver was just complimenting her in Ebonics. And she claims to be a Democrat. "You're a fine white woman", is just a polite way to say hello. The reporter generalized the comment into a sexual harassment remark and she felt uncomfortable. Man, this has to be one of the most politically correct posts.


 being a woman driver I cannot tell you how many time I am told by women passengers that they breathed a sigh of relief when they saw a female driver is coming to get them. They say they are always getting hit on with comments like that, I'm sure this wasn't her first run-in with a Uber driver saying something flirty. You are supposed to act professional, not like you are in a bar and comments like that get old after a while. Its makes the situation awkward. I just wish they would keep their comments to theirselves and drive. It's not a bar.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

thelittleguyhelper said:


> I recall some good reading a while back was one feminist who (correctly) discussed how radicalists among her kind were really badly ruining "society" in the old sense of decorum, complements, "being nice with class", etc.
> 
> journalists have (*supposedly*) more nuance, grasp of the English language and its variants, etc.


(emphasis mine)

I do not disagree with the first statement of yours that I quoted. This comes from a disillusioned radical who first ran across the intolerance of the Left in the Happy Valley of Western Massachusetts and was totally appalled at it. Among those intolerant people were the radical feminists. They kept telling me that something was wrong with me because I liked girls and called them"girls". I was the object of all sorts of contempt for considering this or that female to be "fine" and not shying from expressing that---_*in the appropriate setting*_.

For the last reason, I do find that the drivers comments were, at least, inappropriate. The people, be they male of female, enter my vehicle (be it the cab or the UberX car) for a business purpose. It is not businesslike to make unsolicited remarks of that nature. Should such remarks be solicited, a driver should take the utmost care and assess the situation properly before he makes them, even then. The customer has the money, I want the money, therefore it is my task to preserve the environment where the customer is most likely to render unto me the money and return to render unto me more money. When I am driving, the primary concern is profit. Everything else takes second place. Money talks, everything else walks; this _*IS*_ America: In God We Trust, All Others Pay Cash (or American Express, where accepted).

In the last quoted statement, the operative word is stressed. You would think that someone who allegedly is making a career from wordsmithy would have a higher command of the English Language than most. I have run across more than a few Fourth Estate types who would receive what the nuns in elementary school used to call a *RED F* in fifth grade grammar and vocabulary. A regular F was bad enough. The nun's threatening a pupil (usually a boy, of course, these *are* nuns under discussion, here) with a RED F was enough to send a child of that age bawling to the bathroom. When I was in school, if you got into trouble in school, it was the least of your worries. When you got home, your parents already knew about it. After school or recess detention was the least of your worries.


----------



## TBone

Should have ridden home with him and contacted a friend to beat his ass when they arrived.


----------



## Slavic Riga

TBone said:


> Should have ridden home with him and contacted a friend to beat his ass when they arrived.


If she does have any friends. All Followers on Twitter are not your friends. Some people follow a person to notice the short comings & how they have made a fool of themselves.


----------



## Cocobird

Choochie said:


> She definitely overreacted. If I had a nickel every time a black man called me a fine white woman I would be living off the interest. What a priss.


But you are a fine white woman. I sincerely hope you are not offended when I say that you are very fine. If it hurt your feelings and/or threatened you in any way and I apologize to you


----------



## Choochie

Cocobird said:


> But you are a fine white woman. I sincerely hope you are not offended when I say that you are very fine. If it hurt your feelings and/or threatened you in any way and I apologize to you


Why thank you for noticing - look, just cause I bought you some water doesn't mean I like you. I would have done the same for a white person! 
What did she expect anyway for someone in an entry level job - professionalism? You get what you pay for. These educated feminists are the worst, even though he was wrong.


----------



## Agent99

Look, just because I said you are fine looking doesn't mean I was chasing you.


----------



## ChinatownJake

Agent99 said:


> Look, just because I said you are fine looking doesn't mean I was chasing you.


Several people, via Twitter, notified Nuzzi of this thread. I wonder what she thinks of it.

And again, in a situation where a woman has to get back in a car and be in close, locked confines with a stranger, driver can't say anything even remotely flirty. Pax was right to feel uneasy.


----------



## Cocobird

Choochie said:


> Why thank you for noticing - look, just cause I bought you some water doesn't mean I like you. I would have done the same for a white person!
> What did she expect anyway for someone in an entry level job - professionalism? You get what you pay for. These educated feminists are the worst, even though he was wrong.


That's OK, it's still a free country which means nobody has to like me. Oh wait, you mean I'm self confident enough that I don't get offended if somebody doesn't like me? Whoa, that's rare in America.

I actually had a pax who refused to engage in a casual conversation with me because she's had "a lot of Uber drivers" who kept calling her and stalking her.

My first thought was... "Why did she give out her personal phone number to Uber drivers?"
My second thought... "Why do you keep taking Ubers?"
My third thought... "shut up before she accuses you of something"
Fourth thought... "What should I rate her?"

and worse yet, she wasn't even good looking.


----------



## UberKim

uberdriverfornow said:


> I'm on the fence whether he should lose his job over that comment. If it would have been a negative comment then obviously, but that comment should be grounds for a light suspension as being unprofessional.


Consider: I am a white guy. cute, or big, fat and hairy. Doesn't matter. I comment to you; "Hey, you are one fine looking' white boy". How do you feel?


uberdriverfornow said:


> I'm on the fence whether he should lose his job over that comment. If it would have been a negative comment then obviously, but that comment should be grounds for a light suspension as being unprofessional.





uberdriverfornow said:


> I'm on the fence whether he should lose his job over that comment. If it would have been a negative comment then obviously, but that comment should be grounds for a light suspension as being unprofessional.


----------



## Cocobird

I'd laugh actually.


----------



## Slavic Riga

UberKim said:


> Consider: I am a white guy. cute, or big, fat and hairy. Doesn't matter. I comment to you; "Hey, you are one fine looking' white boy". How do you feel?


It would & will not matter. Its more to do with self esteem & inferiority complex.
Psychologically, the person with the 'Beast' is seeking attention & wanting to show that she was faulted with words. These are now a day journalists who talk about free press & freedom of expression but will not permit it themselves when others speak or express themselves.


----------



## Cocobird

Slavic Riga said:


> It would & will not matter. Its more to do with self esteem & inferiority complex.
> Psychologically, the person with the 'Beast' is seeking attention & wanting to show that she was faulted with words. These are now a day journalists who talk about free press & freedom of expression but will not permit it themselves when others speak or express themselves.


I wonder if she has issues with black people. I don't know that he was black, but the way she said it indicated that he was black. Would she have made a big fuss if he had been a white uber driver?


----------



## Choochie

UberKim said:


> Consider: I am a white guy. cute, or big, fat and hairy. Doesn't matter. I comment to you; "Hey, you are one fine looking' white boy". How do you feel?


Well if I were male and someone called me boy _then _I might have a problem. Otherwise gay or otherwise it is still a compliment.


----------



## Slavic Riga

Cocobird said:


> I wonder if she has issues with black people. I don't know that he was black, but the way she said it indicated that he was black. Would she have made a big fuss if he had been a white uber driver?


Or if it was a *Sugar Daddy*. Not all Uber drivers live below the poverty line.


----------



## Cocobird

Slavic Riga said:


> Or if it was a *Sugar Daddy*. Not all Uber drivers live below the poverty line.


Yes, but if he was a sugar daddy, he would have bought the daily beast reporter a water, maybe even some Hennesy.

If you assume that the reporter in this is story is racist, then the story makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Uberino2016

This has to be a sad attempt for the reporter gaining some sympathy attention. It seems she is living some racist 1940s fantasy of the scared white woman in the suburbs who could get raped at any moment but he 'big black man'.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield

UberKim said:


> Consider: I am a white guy. cute, or big, fat and hairy. Doesn't matter. I comment to you; "Hey, you are one fine looking' white boy". How do you feel?


hmmmm.....I would think...."damn!!!! I still got it!!!".....and begin to calculate what a great tip I'm going to get. Of course when you get out of the car and I get nothing.....that muffled shouting you hear from my car as I drive off is me appreciating what a dipshit you are!!!!


----------



## CSA

No matter what you do for work flirtatious advances on the job are an unprofessional no-no. It's a work app, not a dating app. Of course we can split hairs forever debating the difference between an idle compliment ("You look pretty in that dress") and a pick-up line ("You look pretty in that dress.")

It comes down to the recipient's perception and how one's comments make them feel. And let's face it, predicting someone's feelings ain't easy. We have communication breakdowns and mix-ups throughout our lives and on every subject in the book. How many times have your words been misconstrued? Countless times, probably. Of course there is no account of their rapport prior to his comment. Did he possibly misinterpret something said that made him think his compliment would be welcomed? This is exactly why workplace flirting is so precarious. Precarious even when you've been working with someone for years, much less a few hours. Or minutes.

I guess Nuzzi was mainly interested in not misquoting the man, but the racial aspect begins to play a role where it shouldn't. I'm a little surprised she included it at all. How easy/hard would it have been to quote him as asking if she's aware that she's "a fine woman" instead of "a fine white woman?" Virtually the same quote and equally impactful, to me anyway. As a news woman though I suspect it's difficult for her to avoid the opportunity to racially charge an unrelated issue.

Statistically someone is sexually assaulted every 2 minutes in this country. (Staggering and depressing news.) Ultimately, she made the right call by not getting back in the car simply because you go with your gut in those situations. Anyone would say if you feel uncomfortable, trust your instincts. Therefore, her choices and actions are beyond reproach. As are her gripes about the impossibility of getting anyone from Uber on the phone.

What's a little weird to me that the article sums up with a statement about "extensively" reporting on harassed passengers. Does that mean extensively reported on a few cases or an extensive number of cases have been reported on? Define extensive please, 10? 500? 5000? The final two paragraphs serve to lump this account of a passenger feeling uncomfortable with those who've been assaulted, raped, or nearly murdered.


----------



## Cocobird

CSA said:


> No matter what you do for work flirtatious advances on the job are an unprofessional no-no. It's a work app, not a dating app. Of course we can split hairs forever debating the difference between an idle compliment ("You look pretty in that dress") and a pick-up line ("You look pretty in that dress.")
> 
> It comes down to the recipient's perception and how one's comments make them feel. And let's face it, predicting someone's feelings ain't easy. We have communication breakdowns and mix-ups throughout our lives and on every subject in the book. How many times have your words been misconstrued? Countless times, probably. Of course there is no account of their rapport prior to his comment. Did he possibly misinterpret something said that made him think his compliment would be welcomed? This is exactly why workplace flirting is so precarious. Precarious even when you've been working with someone for years, much less a few hours. Or minutes.
> 
> I guess Nuzzi was mainly interested in not misquoting the man, but the racial aspect begins to play a role where it shouldn't. I'm a little surprised she included it at all. How easy/hard would it have been to quote him as asking if she's aware that she's "a fine woman" instead of "a fine white woman?" Virtually the same quote and equally impactful, to me anyway. As a news woman though I suspect it's difficult for her to avoid the opportunity to racially charge an unrelated issue.
> 
> Statistically someone is sexually assaulted every 2 minutes in this country. (Staggering and depressing news.) Ultimately, she made the right call by not getting back in the car simply because you go with your gut in those situations. Anyone would say if you feel uncomfortable, trust your instincts. Therefore, her choices and actions are beyond reproach. As are her gripes about the impossibility of getting anyone from Uber on the phone.
> 
> What's a little weird to me that the article sums up with a statement about "extensively" reporting on harassed passengers. Does that mean extensively reported on a few cases or an extensive number of cases have been reported on? Define extensive please, 10? 500? 5000? The final two paragraphs serve to lump this account of a passenger feeling uncomfortable with those who've been assaulted, raped, or nearly murdered.


Well you have to wonder about the racial aspect of this because what he said really wasn't that offensive. Maybe he deserved a 1 star, but to completely lose his ability to earn money?

Would she have reacted the same way had it been a cute white guy? We don't know. But what we do know is that she was easily offended and Uber drivers have to be careful of what they say to compliment people because of people like her.


----------



## Slavic Riga

Cocobird said:


> Yes, but if he was a sugar daddy, he would have bought the daily beast reporter a water, maybe even some Hennesy.


She is not his type. So he *complimented* her or paid her lip service as it is called in the real world.


----------



## ptuberx

Slavic Riga said:


> She is not his type. So he *complimented* her or paid her lip service as it is called in the real world.


I disagree. Everyone with any common sense on this planet knows not to discriminate, or harass, based on any orientation. Flip the situation: A "fine white woman" gets in your car, and you say the same thing to her as a driver. If she pursues it hard enough, you will no longer be a driver. I have had white, black, gay, straight, men and women in my car... I don't make flip comments. I treat everyone equally and with respect, and when you treat people decent, they tend to treat you the same way, even if you come from a different background. However, I expect passengers to do the same. Start calling me this-or-that, the ride is either expedited or over on the spot, depending on location.

The way it was worded was not a compliment. Now, I will say that the reporter seemed to use this as "low-hanging fruit" off the tree, but, it comes down to the basics: Some people use Uber as a "service," and do not realize what it really is. It is a technology platform that allows people to use their personal vehicles to out-compete the cab companies. When some riders crawl into these vehicles, they don't see it as a personally owned vehicle, or person doing the service: They see it as a cheap ride, and if they see a "bonus" in it for them, they'll take the shot.

I bet the reporter didn't use the app and go through the details to report the rider, and get the "you will be never matched up with this rider again" message.

I have respect for legit female drivers who stick it out and drive. I imagine you ladies put up with a lot more grief than male drivers do.


----------



## Slavic Riga

ptuberx said:


> I disagree. Everyone with any common sense on this planet knows not to discriminate, or harass, based on any orientation. Flip the situation: A "fine white woman" gets in your car, and you say the same thing to her as a driver. If she pursues it hard enough, you will no longer be a driver. I have had white, black, gay, straight, men and women in my car... I don't make flip comments. I treat everyone equally and with respect, and when you treat people decent, they tend to treat you the same way, even if you come from a different background. However, I expect passengers to do the same. Start calling me this-or-that, the ride is either expedited or over on the spot, depending on location.
> 
> The way it was worded was not a compliment. Now, I will say that the reporter seemed to use this as "low-hanging fruit" off the tree, but, it comes down to the basics: Some people use Uber as a "service," and do not realize what it really is. It is a technology platform that allows people to use their personal vehicles to out-compete the cab companies. When some riders crawl into these vehicles, they don't see it as a personally owned vehicle, or person doing the service: They see it as a cheap ride, and if they see a "bonus" in it for them, they'll take the shot.
> 
> I bet the reporter didn't use the app and go through the details to report the rider, and get the "you will be never matched up with this rider again" message.
> 
> I have respect for legit female drivers who stick it out and drive. I imagine you ladies put up with a lot more grief than male drivers do.


Agree with whatever you quoted. Lets take two words & factor it in, into all what you quoted. (*1) Multiculturalism & (2) Hypocrisy.*


----------



## RedoBeach

elelegido said:


> In ebonics, "You're a fine looking white woman" would be: "Yo ****** y'all be a fine ass ****** ******, dayyum".


----------



## NoCommission

It is just a ride. Why the hell many riders making a big deal about anything?. I don't see any sexual harassment in what the guy said. other ladies don't like when the driver doesn't give them attention. It is insane to do all that propaganda over nothing. If any other stranger in a bar told her the same sentence she will be fine with that or she will just gave attitude or shut up, but when it comes to a driver Hell no I have to show him and everybody that I am higher level than him and he was so flirted with me plus it is easy to hurt him just call Fuber support and they will dump him easy because no actual contract between him and uber protecting his rights, they call him " partner" but they treat him like "employee".


----------



## RedoBeach

RedoBeach said:


>


----------



## RedoBeach

Beur said:


> Like I said an insecure woman, she's probably hunting for a big Uber payday


She's probably fishing for a good story and Uber happens to be a buzz word.


----------



## NoCommission

RedoBeach said:


>


What a racist video. So the white dude are the one who is teaching how to be polite and the black man is the impolite?


----------



## RedoBeach

elelegido said:


> I can at least see why the driver said she was fine. He wanted to pay her a compliment. But the "white" part of the comment was redundant, even more foolish and served no purpose. The reporter knew she is white - there was no need for him to tell her.
> 
> Obviously not the sharpest tool in the box and, honestly, how much of a loser does someone have to be in order to get fired from a job like Uber, lol.


I would have been flattered and moved on.. Probably less creepy than an old white dude saying that. 
..Ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## RedoBeach

dirtylee said:


> She's probably a closet racist. 60 years ago, Olivia Nuzzi would have said anything to get a black dude lynched.
> 
> I'm sure uber already has a PI looking into this.


A PI? For what?


----------



## RedoBeach

NoCommission said:


> What a racist video. So the white dude are the one who is teaching how to be polite and the black man is the impolite?


No- you may be too young to remember, but there was a movement in which the Oakland school board wanted Ebonics taught in schools in an effort to break down racial barriers and assist in teaching the English language. Similar to Pigeon for Pacific Islanders, Ebonics is a slang form of English recognized as coming from African American heritage.

Though some have perceived it otherwise, the original "intention was to give a name to the language of African Americans that avoided the negative connotations of other terms like "Nonstandard ***** English"


----------



## Cocobird

ptuberx said:


> I disagree. Everyone with any common sense on this planet knows not to discriminate, or harass, based on any orientation. Flip the situation: A "fine white woman" gets in your car, and you say the same thing to her as a driver. If she pursues it hard enough, you will no longer be a driver. I have had white, black, gay, straight, men and women in my car... I don't make flip comments. I treat everyone equally and with respect, and when you treat people decent, they tend to treat you the same way, even if you come from a different background. However, I expect passengers to do the same. Start calling me this-or-that, the ride is either expedited or over on the spot, depending on location.
> 
> The way it was worded was not a compliment. Now, I will say that the reporter seemed to use this as "low-hanging fruit" off the tree, but, it comes down to the basics: Some people use Uber as a "service," and do not realize what it really is. It is a technology platform that allows people to use their personal vehicles to out-compete the cab companies. When some riders crawl into these vehicles, they don't see it as a personally owned vehicle, or person doing the service: They see it as a cheap ride, and if they see a "bonus" in it for them, they'll take the shot.
> 
> I bet the reporter didn't use the app and go through the details to report the rider, and get the "you will be never matched up with this rider again" message.
> 
> I have respect for legit female drivers who stick it out and drive. I imagine you ladies put up with a lot more grief than male drivers do.


Sounds more like she discriminated against him


----------



## NoCommission

RedoBeach said:


> No- you may be too young to remember, but there was a movement in which the Oakland school board wanted Ebonics taught in schools in an effort to break down racial barriers and assist in teaching the English language. Similar to Pigeon for Pacific Islanders, Ebonics is a slang form of English recognized as coming from African American heritage.
> 
> Though some have perceived it otherwise, the original "intention was to give a name to the language of African Americans that avoided the negative connotations of other terms like "Nonstandard ***** English"


Thanks for the info. it is good to be not racist, by the way are you aware that you are "a fine white girl." ? haha


----------



## RedoBeach

NoCommission said:


> Thanks for the info. it is good to be not racist, by the way are you aware that you are "a fine white girl." ? haha


Haha  I'm undercover. (Kind of).


----------



## aluber1968

He was giving her a compliment and nothing else. 
I am more than sure that he grew up in the south. By saying that you are a fine white woman he was being thankful to her. Most probably in the Dixie states he would have not received a gift during his youthful years. I am sure that he was overwhelmed by this kind act. A bottle of water or fine cognac is still a gift, when you don't have to pay for it.
He didn't offer anything sexual to her. He didn't hit on her. 
It is a shame that as drivers we have to think twice about what comes out of our mouths. 
The crap that my customers say in the car while intoxicated should ban them from uber for life. Should I waste my time writing, probably not. It will do no good.


----------



## ptuberx

Cocobird said:


> Sounds more like she discriminated against him


That was my point. He may have been "forward" by making a pass at her, but she used it as a Launchpad to turn it into a story about sexism, harassment, involving Uber. That goes both ways in any industry. I've been hit on by both men and women in my market... I leave it alone, keep a smile on my face, and move on to the next pax.


----------



## thelittleguyhelper

Treasuredjems said:


> being a woman driver I cannot tell you how many time I am told by women passengers that they breathed a sigh of relief when they saw a female driver is coming to get them. They say they are always getting hit on with comments like that, I'm sure this wasn't her first run-in with a Uber driver saying something flirty. You are supposed to act professional, not like you are in a bar and comments like that get old after a while. Its makes the situation awkward. I just wish they would keep their comments to theirselves and drive. It's not a bar.


Valid POV.  But also, one thing I DO see a lot in gals is they'll take complements as "hitting on me." It may be, but it may also be that gals are just far to suspicious or conditioned to think niceness is "being hit on."

It varies widely and I'm sure either way you argue it, people will abuse.


----------



## thelittleguyhelper

ChinatownJake said:


> in a situation where a woman has to get back in a car and be in close, locked confines with a stranger, driver can't say anything even remotely flirty. Pax was right to feel uneasy.


And why is that? Think about it.


----------



## thelittleguyhelper

Cocobird said:


> she's had "a lot of Uber drivers" who kept calling her and stalking her


It may just be that because I'm involved in helping create the conditions and supports necessary to shelter real stalking victims but...bullshit.

If they're calling and stalking you: (a) call cops, (b) report to Uber, (c) stop using the damn service that will supposedly put you into contact with the stalkers again.

So bullshit. Probably some stuck-up moron who wants to feel important and have a good excuse not to talk to you lower-level humanoid-thingies so far beneath her.

And no, I don't envision any woman who refuses to talk with me like this...I do really get skeptical when people tell me bullshit like that (given the circumstances).


----------

